# Solarforce L600 problem (now with beamshots next to Surefire M4 LOLA)



## boosterboy (Oct 3, 2007)

So I received my Solarforce L600 from lighthound today.

I put in a pair of AW protected 18650s with a magnet spacer.

Then I turned it on and the bulb lit up normally.

I left the light on for 4 minutes to compare the brightness with other lights, and turned it off when the light got really really hot.

Then I take out the cells to charge them up again.

I come back in 4 hours, and put back the same pair of 18650s and the bulb would not light up.

What should I do? short of contacting lighthound asking for a replacement


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

lighthound promptly replaced my bulb for free.

Light has good clean beam, decent throw, great spill too.

bezel is 42mm.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Is there a pretty big difference in light output, when compared to your Novatac 120T?

Is this what you would have expected from a ~600 lumen light?

Overall are you happy with your purchase?

If you can take some beam shots, that would be great!

I just got word that my L600 might be another week (shipping from Hong Kong ).



TIA,
-Quickstrike


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

My L600 should be here by Thursday, at the latest. Will keep an eye out for that problem. 

Thank You for posting.


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



Quickstrike said:


> Is there a pretty big difference in light output, when compared to your Novatac 120T?
> 
> Is this what you would have expected from a ~600 lumen light?
> 
> ...



Oh hell yes, there's a big difference.

But no way this thing is "600 lumens", it's more like 380-400.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

I just got my light today. Seems OK.

Was kind of expecting more.

One thing that should be noted, if it wasn't clear before.. this is a real flooder. The light is very diffused.

Instead of getting a nice hot lumen spot, you get a rather faint spot with an even fainter "broad" circle of light around that.

When compared to my Fenix P3D R100, the white LED beam seems brighter and more striking than the yellow incandescent glow of the L600M.

If you overlap the 2 beams from these flashlights, you will find the L600 flood spreads a fair bit further than the P3D.

My light shipped with Ultrafire 18650 protected rechargeable batteries. They work after 2-3 initial clicks.
IIRC a WF-500 owner said that their light would not even flicker with the above protected batteries... which seems odd, as the L600M is a brighter light and probably draws more power. Any explanations for this?

Overall seems like a pretty decent light for the money.
I just might be more of an LED guy than I thought... after buying my p3d's.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



Quickstrike said:


> My light shipped with Ultrafire 18650 protected rechargeable batteries. They work after 2-3 initial clicks.
> IIRC a WF-500 owner said that their light would not even flicker with the above protected batteries...



That's a bit disappointing to hear. When my L600 arrives it will also have the same type of batteries. Bought it over the WF-500 specifically because of the better bulb and slightly better build quality. 

Does it take 2-3 clicks to turn on the light just the very first time you use it, or every time you turn the light on?


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

any ideas on how to mod this bulb into the Ultrafire WF-500 reflector?

i know the bezel of the L600 is smaller than the WF-500.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

I'd love to see a comparison to the R500. My Scorpion's flood is huge compared to my Fenix P3D R100's and absolutely swallows it if both beams are overlapped. Maybe the smaller bezel of the L600 vs. R500 narrows the beam somewhat.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



SCEMan said:


> I'd love to see a comparison to the R500. My Scorpion's flood is huge compared to my Fenix P3D R100's and absolutely swallows it if both beams are overlapped. Maybe the smaller bezel of the L600 vs. R500 narrows the beam somewhat.



That is pretty difficult for me to believe. The L600's flood is already massive!

Doesn't the R500 also have a deeper reflector? So the light may be thrown more?!

The problem I have with the L600, is that it spreads all those lumens so far out in every direction. There may be 400 or so total lumens, but the way it emits the light isn't very practical for me.

The P3D for example has a very bright, and substantial enough (IMO) flooded beam pattern. The L600 will light up the floor and ceiling more when aimed at the same spot, but everything is pretty dim and scattered. You might see something in its large beam, but I find it will usually require you to focus the center of it on your target.
I like how "everything" that is illuminated by the p3d is clear and bright by comparison.

If that makes sense.

About the 18650 Protected batteries. From my short experience last night, it seemed to be rather hit or miss.
But generally speaking, the initial start up will take 2-3, sometimes slightly more clicks. 
If you immediately try to turn it on again after 5-10 seconds, it will usually start up immediately on the first click.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



Quickstrike said:


> .... About the 18650 Protected batteries. From my short experience last night, it seemed to be rather hit or miss.
> But generally speaking, the initial start up will take 2-3, sometimes slightly more clicks.
> If you immediately try to turn it on again after 5-10 seconds, it will usually start up immediately on the first click.


 
Thanks for responding. 

My L600 should arrive tomorrow. Considering what I'll be using it for, an immediate start-up every time is not necessary. (Would be nice, but not too important).


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

I guess we'll need to see some real-world comparisons as I can only comment based on your observations. My R500's flood is waaaaay brighter than my Fenix P3D R100. It throws almost as well as my MRV, but illuminates a large area. I'd be interested in an L600 if it's performance is comparable to my R500.


----------



## DanielG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Y'all are scaring me now. I've got a Lighthound L600 on the way.

We'll see


----------



## DanielG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

I got it, now I get to chew my nails waiting for the batteries to charge.

I'm assuming that the two little, stupid strong, magnets are the buttons that go on the + side of the batteries before I install them into the flashlight, right?

Also, the switch doesn't seem to have a positive "click" feel, but being an on/off flashlight it doesn't really need one, but this is normal, yes?


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



DanielG said:


> I got it, now I get to chew my nails waiting for the batteries to charge.
> 
> I'm assuming that the two little, stupid strong, magnets are the buttons that go on the + side of the batteries before I install them into the flashlight, right?
> 
> Also, the switch doesn't seem to have a positive "click" feel, but being an on/off flashlight it doesn't really need one, but this is normal, yes?



Did you buy the AW rechargeable batteries?

Mine didn't come with magnets.

Yeah, the button is rock hard. It simply pushes the spring closer to the cells.


----------



## DanielG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



Quickstrike said:


> Did you buy the AW rechargeable batteries?
> 
> Mine didn't come with magnets.
> 
> Yeah, the button is rock hard. It simply pushes the spring closer to the cells.



Yes, I got the AW batteries. These little guys remind me of rare earth magnets they used in disk drives.

L600
AW 18650 (x2)
WF-139 Recharger
15mm Spacers

It came with a small keychain LED light


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



DanielG said:


> Yes, I got the AW batteries. These little guys remind me of rare earth magnets they used in disk drives.
> 
> L600
> AW 18650 (x2)
> ...



Cool. I didn't know about the AW's prior to my purchase.

So I ended up buying 6 Ultrafire 18650's. Oh well, they probably work just as well after the additional "press" of the button... or 2.

Have fun with the long recharge times. I have the WF-139 as well, but from what I have read, Lithium Ion batteries in general take a long time to recharge.

Be sure to post your impressions -- when you have the time!


----------



## DanielG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

I obsess on things but I tend to read way too much about stuff that I get in to and the AWs seem to be universal in good reviews.

The charger says 4 hours for 1800 mAh so I'm wondering how long 2200 mAh will long, I'm thinking 6 hours. DO NOT LEAVE IN CHARGER, got it 

Oh, don't worry about that, I tend to post my opinions about anything that's caught my attention 

Li-ion batteries don't get memories and don't need broken in, at least according to:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=4 so I might take these guys out at 4 hours and see what it gives me.


----------



## DanielG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

I went up and the battery charger was green so I took 'em out and plugged 'em into the light.

Immediate findings:

1) HOLY COW that thing's bright. None of my other flashlights' beams show when their beams are held at the same distance as this light and inside the brightest spot of this light's beam. It will damage your eyes if you look into it.

2) My tailcap switch does not work. It stays in the "on" position. I guess if you're going to have an on/off switch stuck, on is the appropriate way for it to be stuck. I'm currently using it as a momentary on by pushing on the tailcap and if I need it to stay on, I screw it down to tight. If it never gets replaced or fixed, that's basically okay.

3) The light is a wide spill with enough of a bright spot and enough throw to impress a pro baseball pitcher. 

4) The spill will light up a room all by itself. This is one beast of a light throwing piece of aluminium! 

I like it and I'm a'gonna keep it handy


----------



## DanielG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Lighthound responded almost immediately about this and said the tailcap is made to do exactly that, press for temporary light and screw it down for solid on.

I like it!


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



DanielG said:


> 2) My tailcap switch does not work. It stays in the "on" position. I guess if you're going to have an on/off switch stuck, on is the appropriate way for it to be stuck. I'm currently using it as a momentary on by pushing on the tailcap and if I need it to stay on, I screw it down to tight. If it never gets replaced or fixed, that's basically okay.



The idea behind the tailcap is : you leave it loose enough so that the light does not turn on.. and press-on the button for temporary light, or twist for constant on.

How long have you run your light for? I tested mine for 13 minutes, before I felt it was getting too hot. It was extremely hot at the head, and quite hot all the way down to the tail by that time.
Took the batteries out and they were also noticeably hot.

Not sure if I would want to run this thing for 40-50 min continuously oo:.

Anyway, enjoy the light!


----------



## DanielG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



Quickstrike said:


> How long have you run your light for? I tested mine for 13 minutes, before I felt it was getting too hot. It was extremely hot at the head, and quite hot all the way down to the tail by that time.
> Took the batteries out and they were also noticeably hot.
> 
> Not sure if I would want to run this thing for 40-50 min continuously oo:.
> ...



I'm already enjoying the light :twothumbs

I ran it for 10 minutes and it got warm but I had to feel it for a minute before I actually noticed it. Not hot, just barely warm.

I've been messing with the 18650 protected to see if they'd work in my OLight T20 (no), or the Fenix P3D (no). 

Now, onto annoying the neighbours


----------



## uh1c (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Just received mine today from Lighthound. Unfortunately, I can't get it to work:mecry:.
One of the 18650s was bad and will not take a charge. (I only ordered 2.)
I broke out my Tenergy 18650's and no joy there either!
and
The clicky doesn't click either.
:candle:
I'm bummed.
Guess I'll call Lighthound tomorrow to see what we can do about it.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



uh1c said:


> The clicky doesn't click either.



Sorry to hear about your problems.

If you look up at the previous posts, you will find that the tail end doesn't actually click. 

You simply push it in and hold (for when you require brief/temporary bursts of light). Once you let go, the light will turn off. For full constant unattended light, screw in the tail cap all the way.

Have you tried pushing the tail cap in repeated times with your "good" tenergy batteries? I don't have experience with that particular brand, but with my Ultrafires it requires multiple presses to get the thing going.
Whereas AW's do not have this problem.


----------



## uh1c (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Thanks Quickstrike, I tightened the cap (ala Surefire, etc.) but nothing. 
The Tenergys read good but as you know they do not have the nibben (thingy?) on the + terminal like the Ultrafires I ordered...if that matters with springs at each end.
I reversed the batteries no luck.
I chanted and meditated on it but still no light.  :thinking: 

Lighthound are good folks, I'm sure they will help.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Sounds like a list of 18650s that work w/the L600 is needed.

I'd like to see the bulb life expectancy before I bite on the L600. I've been using my R500 for 13 months, 3-days a week (20 mins) & still on the original bulb...


----------



## DanielG (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



SCEMan said:


> Sounds like a list of 18650s that work w/the L600 is needed.




AW's work. Ask me again in a year if the bulb held out


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

My L600 arrived from Lighthound. (Got it about 40 minutes before DanielG posted he got his).

Work schedule prevented me from opening it up until today.... and won't be until the weekend before I get to try it out. 

Initial impression only: Smaller overall than expected.

Will post results this weekend.

L600 arrived with the following:
1- Spare bulb
2- Ultrafire 18650 cells
1- Ultrafire charger
1- WF-500 belt holster

1- Streamlight Scorpion / Strion holster (Needed one for my SL Scorpion). 
1- Freebie purple LED light.


----------



## uh1c (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

I just got off the phone with Scott of Lighthound. He has made taking care of this problem very easy and seems a fine gentleman.:thumbsup: 
Great customer service...something those of us in California rarely see anymore...oh, that's right Lighthound is in Texas.
I also ordered extra batteries.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



uh1c said:


> .... I also ordered extra batteries.


 
Yeah, I should have done that too. Hopefully the two I got are reliable.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

A year's bulb life would be more than I'd expect. Just concerned about short life, instaflashes, etc.



DanielG said:


> AW's work. Ask me again in a year if the bulb held out


----------



## DanielG (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



SCEMan said:


> A year's bulb life would be more than I'd expect. Just concerned about short life, instaflashes, etc.



Well, freshly charged AW 18650s in the thing lit that bulb, holy cow did they ever, and it kept going so I think the instaflash beastie is a non-issue.

We'll see about bulb life.


----------



## uh1c (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

DanielG,
So do you like it? How do you think it compares to some of your other lights? Incans or LEDs...
and is it Vulcan mountable?


----------



## DanielG (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



uh1c said:


> DanielG,
> So do you like it? How do you think it compares to some of your other lights? Incans or LEDs...
> and is it Vulcan mountable?



My lights that I have to compare it to:
Generic Lowe's type flashlights, 3 Cell D Mag lights, plastic lantern battery lights, rubberized 2 Cell D flashlight, generic China made 1X123a Cree Q5 light, Fenix P3D, OLight T-20 Cree 5.

Alright, I've had a couple days (and nights) to screw around with it, so here in no particular order:

I like it. Not as much as I thought I was going to but I do like it and it's staying.

I don't like that tail switch. If I'm going to have an On/Off switch, I would like a forward clickie with the momentary on by not pressing all the way down. 

I do not like having to loosen part of a flashlight to get to light levels or options I want without tightening them back down. It feels wrong to me (Fenix lower levels hit me the same way)

It is BRIGHT, but I'm not sure it's twice as bright as my OLight. Yes, the beam from the OLight is difficult to impossible to see if I'm 10' away and shining them both in the same place, but I'm not sure it's twice as bright.

The cone of light is about 100-120 degrees. It's almost immediately hitting both walls with the spill. There is a defined center beam as well but there is a LOT of light in the spill and I believe that detracts from the center beam more than a bit.

If you were clearing a room and just walked in, no one would be able to see a darn thing after you momentary-switched it. That's true.

It's a little thin for as long as it is. Two 18650 with the magnet buttons fit flush in the body and you have the head and tail caps in addition to that. The body is thick enough to be protective of the batteries but not a whole lot more. I wish its external tube was about the size of a C cell flashlight. 

My dog does NOT like this light. He runs when I have it in my hand. He walked around the corner as I was screwing on the tail cap and the light came on (before I knew it was an "always on" tailcap switch) and he got a face full of light.

If my tuxedo cat ever runs out the door again, I know which light I'm going to grab to find that little black and white who likes to hide, this one. It will show him.

I would not mount this on a vulcan, it's not a tight enough beam to really do it justice. You're going to want a 10-20 degree beam with little spill for that.


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

I just bought 4 of AW's new buttoned protected 18650s, so damn happy.

the button/nipples means no more magnets!


----------



## DanielG (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



boosterboy said:


> I just bought 4 of AW's new buttoned protected 18650s, so damn happy.
> 
> the button/nipples means no more magnets!



To be honest, this flashlight doesn't require the buttons and the batteries do not rattle if you don't have them, so the buttons are back on the 'fridge and out of the light. I was using that as a sizing mechanism.


----------



## uh1c (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

DanielG,
Thanks for the reply, very informative. :twothumbs
Vulcan lighting might be unnecessary after all.:tinfoil:


----------



## DanielG (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



uh1c said:


> DanielG,
> Thanks for the reply, very informative. :twothumbs
> Vulcan lighting might be unnecessary after all.:tinfoil:



With a Vulcan, point it vaguely that way and it'll hit whatever you're shooting


----------



## fraze (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

How do I change the bulb. It seems to be stuck..


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



fraze said:


> How do I change the bulb. It seems to be stuck..



The lamp assembly is threaded into the reflector, just pinch the lamp assembly by the PCB (right above the spring) and twist.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

My work schedule sucks.

Turns out I'll have to wait until next week before I can report on the light's performance. The bulb on my L600 is noticeably off-center. Hope that won't affect performance.

But will say that Lighthound did a prompt job of getting my order to me.


----------



## DanielG (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



Monocrom said:


> But will say that Lighthound did a prompt job of getting my order to me.



If you have any questions at all about it, they'll answer them rather quickly too! I was impressed with that, personally.


----------



## uh1c (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*


Lighthound replacement arrived today. FAST!

This L600 doesn't work either!

Is it something I'm missing...other than luck?

Batteries are good, cleaned threads, DeoxIted it, no joy.

I've left a message with their machine.

An SL TL3 shockproof assembly I ordered looked used and it too was DOA.

WTH


----------



## DanielG (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



uh1c said:


> Lighthound replacement arrived today. FAST!
> 
> This L600 doesn't work either!
> I've left a message with their machine.




What the heck???

Send 'em an email too. They answered mine within minutes.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Mine stopped working as well.

I used it a half dozen times. 

Thinking the bulb might have went after that 15 min run I had. 

Charged 6 of my Ultrafire batteries and none of them work (when they did prior to this).

So, new bulb and some AW batteries are on the way.

Time to look for some more 18650 flashlights. I have 10 extra batteries sitting around now.


----------



## DanielG (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



Quickstrike said:


> Time to look for some more 18650 flashlights. I have 10 extra batteries sitting around now.



I'm a-looking for 18650 flashlights just to have them. :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Everyone's new L600 seems to be failing! :sick2:

I'm kinda dreading what will happen to mine when I try it out. Considering the price, I wasn't expecting Surefire quality. But I heard this light was supposed to be better than an Ultrafire WF-500. (Never heard of a WF-500 failing like this).

After 15 minutes of continuous use, no way should an L600 quit working. I have cheap, no-name lights from China that work better. Well, if my L600's bulb blows, I have an extra one I bought and got with my order from Lighthound. If it turns out the light is just overall poor quality, I'll buy the Cree version of the WF-500 from lighthound. 

Makes sense since I already own an Ultrafire holster, batteries, and charger! 

But yeah.... next high-output light I get will be from Surefire or Wolf-Eyes.... Just wanted a good, General Purpose, high-output, rechargeable light I could use every now & then. :sigh:


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Pretty bizarre failures. Light design is pretty simple - wonder what it could be?
Guess I stick with my R500 until things sort out.


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

I have a feeling Ultrafire Protected 18650s won't power up this light.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



boosterboy said:


> I have a feeling Ultrafire Protected 18650s won't power up this light.



They did for me after a few clicks... but it doesn't seem like the most reliable approach.

I don't have a multimeter yet, so I am unsure what kind of voltage these things are charging up to.

Once I get my AW batteries, I will test them out first with the current bulb.. so I can make sure the problem isn't just battery related.

If that doesn't work, I have an extra bulb arriving as well.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



boosterboy said:


> I have a feeling Ultrafire Protected 18650s won't power up this light.


 
Lighthound has those batteries listed as a related item to the L600. 

If it is the batteries, that's unfortunate. I hope Lighthound at least tested those batteries in an L600 before listing them as being compatable with the L600. 

Originally, I had planned to get a G&P r500 Scorpion... But Lighthound stopped carrying it because of "reliability issues." And I could only find sites based in Hong Kong willing to sell the light. So I went with what I thought would be a better substitute since I heard that r500 bulbs are prone to going .

My L600 is definitely getting a through work-out next week.


----------



## fraze (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



boosterboy said:


> The lamp assembly is threaded into the reflector, just pinch the lamp assembly by the PCB (right above the spring) and twist.



Do I need some sort of tool or something? Tried to twist it, but it's stuck.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



fraze said:


> Do I need some sort of tool or something? Tried to twist it, but it's stuck.



Probably have to twist it a little harder than what you might imagine. Threads right out using just your fingers.


----------



## fraze (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Don't buy this crap. I've changed the batts and the bulb, but it still won't work.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

OK. It was/is the Ultrafire protected batteries.

They work so sporadicly, you may as well just say they don't work with this light!

I loaded them in my flash light yesterday and they mysteriously started working again.. after countless tries a few days prior to that.


----------



## uh1c (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

I had a discussion with Lighthound today. They say the UF18650s are not working with this light, they will change their website to reflect that the AW18650s are the preferred compatible batteries. 
They are shipping AW18650s to me to try. (My Tenergy 18650s didn't work, either with or w/o the magnet nipples on the + terminal)
I'll report back here after I try them out in both of the L600s I have.:sigh:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



uh1c said:


> I had a discussion with Lighthound today. They say the UF18650s are not working with this light, they will change their website to reflect that the AW18650s are the preferred compatible batteries.
> They are shipping AW18650s to me to try. (My Tenergy 18650s didn't work, either with or w/o the magnet nipples on the + terminal)
> I'll report back here after I try them out in both of the L600s I have.:sigh:


 
Crap.... Guess which type of 18650s I got from Lighthound for my L600. (As in, the only 18650s I own). :sigh:

Got assigned to a new job, so not had a chance to test out my L600. Guess no reason to bother now. 

Anyone know of a Brick & Mortar store that sells 18650s? Or should I just try RadioShack?


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

anyone here planning to buy like 4 spare bulbs (not bulb assemblys) from a bulb supplier to replace your bulbs. You have to desolder the bulb from the bulb assembly.

the bare bulbs are like 4-5$ each.


----------



## uh1c (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Latest News Bulletin:
I received the AW18650s from Lighthound today---fast fast resolution---I charged them up on a 139 charger.
I still had both L600s.

The replacement light worked fine with the AWs, the original was still dead, so back it goes to Lighthound in the prepaid envelope they supplied.<nice touch>
Lighthound treated me right.:thumbsup:

Solarforce L600s are, lets say, problematic. I have decided to keep one of them but not be buying anymore of this type.
If you are thinking about it, IMO, the Dereelights are far superior. 
The CL1H and DBS (received today) are better made lights. The L600 incans are bright and floody...very different light pattern than the Dereelights ,as this incan has a bigger spill and much less defined hotspot (blob-o-light)tm. The Dereelights have a VERY defined hotspot.
Either one would make a fine tactical light but I'm still a Dereelight fan and would grab that one.:wave: I like the switch better too.
YMMV!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



uh1c said:


> Solarforce L600s are, lets say, problematic. I have decided to keep one of them but not be buying anymore of this type.
> If you are thinking about it, IMO, the Dereelights are far superior.
> The CL1H and DBS (received today) are better made lights. The L600 incans are bright and floody...very different light pattern than the Dereelights ,as this incan has a bigger spill and much less defined hotspot (blob-o-light)tm. The Dereelights have a VERY defined hotspot.
> Either one would make a fine tactical light but I'm still a Dereelight fan and would grab that one.:wave: I like the switch better too.
> YMMV!


 
No offense, but I don't see Dereelights as being similar to the L600. The DBS seems to be the current Throw King. The CL1H v.2 and v.3 models seem like nice lights, but hardly contenders for Flood King. 

A G&P R500 Scorpion or Ultrafire WF-500 would be better substitutes for a problematic L600. (In terms of both Price & Output). 

But I guess I should have known better than to buy a light from a company I know nothing about. (Like I said, it was recommended by a well-respected CPFer). 

Next time; I'll save up some extra money, try to work more O.T., and get a high-output light from either Surefire or Wolf-Eyes. In the meantime though, if my L600 works after finding decent 18650s for it, great! .... If not, I'll probably get a WF-500 since I already have a holster that will fit.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

I guess I'll stick with my R500 as it's been trouble-free. The L600 looked promising but appears to have too many QC problems right now...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



SCEMan said:


> I guess I'll stick with my R500 as it's been trouble-free. The L600 looked promising but appears to have too many QC problems right now...


 
I just find it a bit ironic that Lighthound stopped carrying the R500 because of "reliability issues" with the light. 

Generally, I've only heard good things about it.:shrug:


----------



## uh1c (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

monocrom,
No offense taken.
Have a nice day.:wave:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



uh1c said:


> .... Have a nice day.:wave:


 
You too! 

BTW, I think Dereelight has the potential for greatness.... But not for several years yet.

A current model Dereelight might be a nice collector's item in 20 years.


----------



## uh1c (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

"... A current model Dereelight might be a nice collector's item in 20 years."

I still have my Bianchi B-Light that I bought sometime around 1977(?) It is beat to sh** but still works. It's value: sentimental only, I think. But who knows what will end up in the Smithsonian in 20 years?


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

anyone here take apart the L600's tail cap yet?

I don't think the tailcap switch cover is making a good seal.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

Just to let you know...

I received my AW 18650 Protected Batteries in the mail today.

They work perfectly in the light, from the first go.

So, anyone having reliability issues with this light should really look into AW batteries (if you don't already have them).


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



Quickstrike said:


> Just to let you know...
> 
> I received my AW 18650 Protected Batteries in the mail today.
> 
> ...


 
Hopefully, problem solved.

Can you buy those cells at a B&M store. I'd feel weird ordering from Lighthound again, just for a set of rechargeables.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*

No. They are not available at a B&M shop.

But, you can order them directly from AW himself. 
He is well respected on these boards. Received my order in about a week.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=170420


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Solarforce L600 problem*



Quickstrike said:


> No. They are not available at a B&M shop.
> 
> But, you can order them directly from AW himself.
> He is well respected on these boards. Received my order in about a week.
> ...


 
Thanks for the fast reply, you saved me a fruitless trip to Radioshack. I appreciate it.


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 31, 2007)

Beamshot comparison (camera used was a Canon S400, I didn't have a chance to bring an SLR to do multiple exposures)

both with "fresh cells"

distance from wall is about 40 ft.

Surefire M4 with LOLA (225 lumens) on left, Solarforce L600 on the right







As you can see, the "600 lumens" claim of the L600 is highly exaggerated. The L600's beam is very oval-ish.

The L600 does have a lot of spill compared to the M4.


----------



## fraze (Nov 3, 2007)

Finaly got my AW18650s and the L600 works fine now. But the beam from my L600 doesn't look the one in boosterboy's beamshot. The color in my beam is slighty warmer, kind of yellow-ish. hmm...

About the AW18650's. Can I charge them whenever I want to without having to wait untill they run out? Or will the memory get damaged if I do so? I use the ultrafire charger that lighthound has.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 3, 2007)

boosterboy said:


> Beamshot comparison....


 
The M4 looks just a touch brighter than the L600.

Gee, nice to know that my "high output" L600 will give me over 200 lumens. :ironic:


----------



## mdocod (Nov 4, 2007)

Said it before, saying it again: Stick to AW, Pila, or Wolf-Eyes li-ion cells for powering up high powered lamps. Still everyone insists on trying out the cheapo options first just to make sure they didn't need that money. With the number of very sour reports on the quality control issues of the UF cells over in the batteries/electronics section I'm amazed anyone even bothers with those cells..


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 4, 2007)

mdocod said:


> Said it before, saying it again: Stick to AW, Pila, or Wolf-Eyes li-ion cells for powering up high powered lamps. Still everyone insists on trying out the cheapo options first just to make sure they didn't need that money. With the number of very sour reports on the quality control issues of the UF cells over in the batteries/electronics section I'm amazed anyone even bothers with those cells..


 
When I bought my Solarforce L600 from Lighthound, they were out of AW protected cells. Not only were Ultrafire protected cells shown as a related item to the L600, but so were Ultrafire _un_protected cells. It was only recently that Lighthound removed them as a related option for the L600.


----------



## fraze (Nov 4, 2007)

fraze said:


> Finaly got my AW18650s and the L600 works fine now. But the beam from my L600 doesn't look the one in boosterboy's beamshot. The color in my beam is slighty warmer, kind of yellow-ish. hmm...
> 
> About the AW18650's. Can I charge them whenever I want to without having to wait untill they run out? Or will the memory get damaged if I do so? I use the ultrafire charger that lighthound has.



Oh well, I found the answer to my own question. Flashlights are a new world to me. http://www.zbattery.com/memoryeffect.html

But I'm still intriugued to why my beam is warmer than the one in the previous beam shot. Any ideas?


----------



## boosterboy (Nov 4, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> The M4 looks just a touch brighter than the L600.
> 
> Gee, nice to know that my "high output" L600 will give me over 200 lumens. :ironic:



they have very similar hotspots, but the L600 has a RIDICULOUS amount of spill.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 4, 2007)

boosterboy said:


> they have very similar hotspots, but the L600 has a RIDICULOUS amount of spill.


 
Well, that does make me feel better. Thanks.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 5, 2007)

The anti-shock bezel of the M3 blocks some of the spill light.


----------



## boosterboy (Nov 5, 2007)

fraze said:


> Finaly got my AW18650s and the L600 works fine now. But the beam from my L600 doesn't look the one in boosterboy's beamshot. The color in my beam is slighty warmer, kind of yellow-ish. hmm...
> 
> About the AW18650's. Can I charge them whenever I want to without having to wait untill they run out? Or will the memory get damaged if I do so? I use the ultrafire charger that lighthound has.



ignore the color tint in the picture, the point and shoot's auto white balance is unpredictable. the light is yellow-ish to my eyes.

the image is meant to show the hot spot intensity of both lights


----------



## boosterboy (Nov 6, 2007)

is it a good idea to put a 3 primary CR123s in this light with a spacer?


----------



## mdocod (Nov 6, 2007)

> is it a good idea to put a 3 primary CR123s in this light with a spacer?



I'm guessing this thing is around 3 amps, in which case you don't want to try to run it on primaries. test the current across the tail-cap if you want to know if it can be used on primaries.....

I can tell you that on primaries it will be dimmer, and if it runs any more than 2.5A, then it's going to be really tough for primaries to be worthwhile.


----------



## boosterboy (Nov 7, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> The M4 looks just a touch brighter than the L600.
> 
> Gee, nice to know that my "high output" L600 will give me over 200 lumens. :ironic:



deleted because I'm not too sure about what i just posted


----------



## mdocod (Nov 10, 2007)

The way Surefire rates lumens, you have to take into consideration when making this type of comparison- ESPECIALLY if you are making the comparison with FRESH CR123s in the M4..

On fresh out of the package CR123s, the M4 LOLA is actually going to deliver somewhere around 300 torch lumens. These "500/600" series chinese jobs are kinda ball-parking a peak bulb lumen figure as I understand... so in the end, the L600 is probably a hair brighter but only by maybe 10-20% so the difference is so insignificant that any difference in beam shape would totally negate it.


----------



## boosterboy (Nov 14, 2007)

guess I'll be buying an Ultrafire WF-500 soon, and those new Lumen Factory HO-R5 bulbs for it.


----------



## brunt_sp (Nov 16, 2007)

I haven't heard anything about the LF R5 bulbs. Can someone give me any links please.
Edit. Thanks to Boosterboy for the edit and link. I wonder if LF will release an EO-R5.


----------



## rx78gp02 (Nov 18, 2007)

i'm new to the forum, but i'd like to let all everyone know, that i have ordered one of these. and i'll post my review on this.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 18, 2007)

My own review of the L600 will be a bit delayed.... since I'm having a bit of trouble getting the 18650 cells.

Just a bit delayed.


----------



## grapony (Nov 18, 2007)

Well I got a l600 last week from ebay and the 18650's from lighthound and all I can say is this thing is Bright! I have one of these ultrafire 4 cell 12v models and a million power leadacid spotlight and the l600 puts them to shame.


----------



## boosterboy (Nov 22, 2007)

did a rather dangerous test

I ran the light non-stop with fully charged AW Protected 18650s

runtime was 34 minutes to shut-down.

I wonder if the heat build up has anything with the shorter than expected runtime. i was hoping for 40 minutes.


----------



## rx78gp02 (Nov 23, 2007)

I got my l600 last night.
first thoughts:
its smaller than i expected. 
Turned on with the included batteries on the first try.
Here's a pic mounted onto my paintball gun:





more later tonight.


----------



## rx78gp02 (Dec 2, 2007)

wondering if anyone has tried replacing the bulb. I couldn't figure how to.
another thnig, my charger blew up or the cells died, so i started running my l600 with 4x energizer 123 batteries. And its significantly much more brighter.
now does anyone know if i run rechargable 123 batteries, will they make my light explode?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2007)

brunt_sp said:


> I haven't heard anything about the LF R5 bulbs. Can someone give me any links please.
> Edit. Thanks to Boosterboy for the edit and link. I wonder if LF will release an EO-R5.


 
Hi Brunt_SP,

There will definately NOT be an EO-R5, it is already next to impossible to make a Xenon lamp that has an output of 630 Lumens at 9V with good runtime and average total life.

You guys must know when to stop!! 

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## protein_man (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope this information benefits some of you hotwire guys. I bought a few of the new "trustfire" brand protected batteries from DX. They light up a wf500 no worries first time. I own some "ultrafire" branded ones and they don't. I thought I would just give you all the heads up. I've had no problem with these cells yet.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I finally got a couple of AW 18650 Protected cells, and had a chance to use my L600 over the past week at work. Currently working the 4-Midnight shift. (After an hour, I get to pull out my lights). 

This won't be a detailed review since I haven't been using the light for long. The momentary / twist-for-constant-on tailcap switch is very stiff. Keeping constant pressure on it is a pain. Especially since the barrel is so slick. Definitely needs some grooves or checkering on the barrel. The bulb isn't centered properly, but the beam is freaking bright! (My unscientific take on what you'll get with this light). It's also very oval. But, as expected, throw is extremely impressive.... especially considering the price. 

Heat build-up happens very quickly in this light, and mainly stays in the head. (For that reason, I recommend finding a different host if you want a high output LED conversion. Unlike LEDs, heat isn't an issue for inca bulbs). I put the light on constant-on mode, and left it that way for 5 minutes. The head was nearly too hot to touch. 

Opening up the light proved a bit disappointing. The tailcap threads might be too sharp. One of the two o-rings located underneath the tailcap had snapped. (Perhaps sliced by the sharp threads). It was still attached though.... mostly thanks to the generous amount of lube from the factory that caused it to stick to the body of the light. While this was a nice touch by the Solarforce company, the lube appears to be petroleum-based. (Although I'm not 100% sure). If it is such a lube, that means it'll eventually eat through the o-rings. I recommend wiping off the lube from both the head and tail end of this light, cleaning the threads thoroughly, and re-lubing with a teflon or silicone based lube. 

I was even more disappointed after opening up the head. The middle "core" of the end of the barrel is lined with what appears to be very thick, tightly packed cardboard! Yes, cardboard.... At least that's what it looks and feels like. (Considering the price, I wasn't expecting Surefire-level of quality. But still.... cardboard)??

On the plus side, replacement bulbs can be found at Lighthound.com, and are not expensive. But the bulbs should last for quite awhile. The light uses rechargeable cells that should last for a very long time, even if the light is used on a consistant basis. It is also surprisingly light-weight. 

The L600 definitely isn't putting out close to what is claimed. The output is closer to that of a SF M4 with the LOLA, but with more sidespill.... as previously reported by another CPFer, earlier in this thread. 

This light is definitely not good enough to use for self-defense. Whether it be to momentarily blind an attacker, or as a weapon-mounted light. (The tailcap is a pain, and it sticks. If one-handed operation is not a must, I recommend twisting the tailcap for constant on.... even if you don't plan to use the light for extended periods of time. The bezel has no shock isolation feature like Surefire's M-series of inca lights. So recoil from a weapon could be problematic). 

This is a light that would be great for someone like me, as a work light. Namely, a security guard who needs a very bright but inexpensive light while patrolling large, open areas. Like the outside perimeter of a very large power plant. Or any similiar type of job that doesn't involve any major consequences if the light should fail or the rechargeable cells get too low. (As with _any_ work light, back-up lights are a must). 

*Overall: *

If you don't already own AW 18650 protected cells or a charger, I'd pass on this light. It's strengths are a low price tag, combined with output. If you get the light, and _then_ buy the cells and charger to power it; it's not worth it. 

Otherwise, it's a good budget-alternative if you want output similar to a SF M4 w/ the LOLA. The L600 will fit in the belt holster designed for the Ultrafire WF-500. But because of the L600's smaller head, it's not going to be a tight fit. 

Sorry for a lack of beam shots. But those can be found in other posts in this thread. 

*Update ~ March 6th, 2008*

I've had the light for awhile now. Ended up replacing the two O-rings at the tailcap with one over-sized O-ring. (Keep in mind that one of the two original O-rings at the tailcap had snapped apart). Ironically, the rock hard tailcap now works better. But this is due to the O-ring now preventing the tailcap from being screwed down as far as I could originally, while still being able to use the light for momentary-on. 

The biggest benefits of the L600 are output, with a low price. Quality however, is sadly lacking. If you can afford a better light, I recommend spending the extra money for it.

*Update ~ April 6th, 2008*

Another month has gone by, and I have runtime figures. After the protection kicks in, my two AW protected cells need about 5 1/2 hours of charging on my Ultrafire WF-139 charger. I use the light for constant-on during one section of my patrol that takes 15 minutes, on average, to complete. You get 35 minutes of constant-on before the protection kicks in, and the light goes out. After 15 minutes the head is very hot, and the barrel is very warm. You can definitely feel the light heating up in constant-on mode. So that's 5 1/2 hours of charging for 35 minutes of use. Not a bad ratio actually. Certainly better than the ratio compared to a Magcharger. But in terms of quality, Magcharger definitely wins out. 

Since my last update, I've removed the over-sized O-ring I was using. The light started to make poor contact, and the O-ring rode up a bit. Just enough so that trying to push it back down became a huge pain. I had to cut it free. Momentary-on works again, but the switch is still a pain. The light performs far better if you just twist it on. Now without any O-rings at the tailcap, this is a Fair-Weather light only. 

I also cleaned the threads. (The lube dried out). I used rubbing alcohol poured into a couple of industrial-strength paper towels. (The rough type that don't shread into tiny flakes). Wiped off the alcohol, waited a couple of days, and applied some NyoGel 779ZC. (Wow, that lube is thick. But it works great).

Here's something else that works great.... Carrying the light like a traditional flashlight. Forget gripping it like a tactical light, with the bezel extending below the bottom of your fist so that you can thumb the tailcap switch. Forget that. You get a much more secure grip holding the L600 like a traditional flashlight. Just use your other hand to twist the tailcap on, and you're good to go!

I also discovered that the tightly packed cardboard isn't cardboard at all. It's an actual, molded, spacer..... Made out of cork! Yup, cork. I've heard that this spacer, on newer L600s, is made out of plastic. (I hope that is true).

This light has given me more than a few headaches. If it wasn't for the fact that it's the first light I bought over the internet, and that I bought a spare bulb for it at the same time; I'd likely chuck it down a sewer.... Just like I did with another flashlight that gave me too many headaches. As it stands, cheap price and bright output are the L600's only strong suits.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 24, 2007)

just noticed this so I figure I should chime in and respond:



> so i started running my l600 with 4x energizer 123 batteries. And its significantly much more brighter.
> now does anyone know if i run rechargable 123 batteries, will they make my light explode?-rx78gp02



The bulb in the L600 is probably designed to run about 7.2V @~3A when driven by a pair of large li-ion cells. When you drop 4 CR123s in it, you are probably getting about 8+V to the bulb on fresh cells, which will be a lot brighter, but will shorten bulb life a lot.... not to mention, you are abusing those cells so badly, eeek, danger. You DON'T want to run this light on RCR123s, you will either fry the lamp or nothing will happen (protected cells won't let you fire that much of a load up at all) or if you were to use unprotected cells you would quickly be dealing with a vent-with-flame-and-toxic-fume event.


----------

